# Has anyone on here had spinal surgery on their dog ?



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It's decsion time for me this week, on whether I go ahead and have spinal surgey performed on my dog (gsd), or decide to let him go. He's not that good on pain meds but he's worse without them, it's an op to permanently stabilise his pelvis and to relieve pressure on the nerve root ends which are responsible for the pain.

Does anyone here have any experience to share ?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Just on me, I just had my second back surgery about 6 weeks ago. If I was a dog I would put me down. How old is your dog? I personally don’t see any reason for this type of work on any dog. Just my opinion


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I unfortunately, agree with Chris, sorry Maggie...If it's bad. let him go...there are plenty or other great dogs that would love to spend their time with your silly self....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Just on me, I just had my second back surgery about 6 weeks ago. If I was a dog I would put me down. How old is your dog? I personally don’t see any reason for this type of work on any dog. Just my opinion


The dog is not 4 yrs old. I really like this dog, but I too don't really like the idea much. My way of thinking about it is..if I go ahead he has a chance, and if not, well no chance. I'm very concerned about putting him through such a drastic procedure, I've already discussed potential probs and complications that may occur, in which case the vet will be instructed to immediately put him down..no fix up or repair jobs once the surgery has been carried out.

Talking about it like this, I'm tending more to letting him go...but it's difficult when the potential prospect is that he could return to fitness and live a full life. Then again, such major surgey and the scope for problems to arise as a result of it is a daunting thought too.

I'm interested to hear of anyone who's had the surgery on their dog if any.

Thanks Joby...you are right.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I havent heard of any dog ever who had spinal surgery and recovered to live a normal active life?
only the dashunds who have had a disc fixed in their back i have seen be ok after, 
i am not sure what is wrong with your dog but it sounds more complicated that a disc
I have a schipperke who was a yr ago diagnosed with a cancer tumor on her spine, they told me i could just let it be and put her down when its time or do spinal surgery , I opted NOT to do surgery , I cannot see her life being the same after and that is NOT life for her, she has been on steriods now for a yr and has been doing fantastic, but i know her time left with me is short now, In my head and heart, I think i would let him go , but you will know whats right for you


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

One of my GSDs had surgery for degenerating discs when he was three years old. He is eight now and doing fine.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Apparently there are quite a few living a normal life after according to some of the studies I have been reading, much of course depends on how normal is interpreted . He has lumbosacral stenosis or CES, IVDD is in there too.

The more seriously I have been considering this surgery, the more I am thinking I may just let him go, I've no doubt my response to someone else's dilemma would be to let the dog go under such circumstances, however it is a little more difficult when it is one's own dog lol.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you speaking of Cauda Equina Syndrome? I don't know how successful the surgery is, hopefully since we do have a couple of vets on this board they will speak up on this issue.

If you are asking about spinal surgery in general, my old Tiekerhook dog had successful surgery to repair broken discs, and recovered 100% without incident, but I don't think we are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeanne Meldrim said:


> One of my GSDs had surgery for degenerating discs when he was three years old. He is eight now and doing fine.


Ah Hah, thanks for the post. My dog slipped a disc last year, at least that is when we started treating him, I had thought for some time beforehand though something not right in his back. I wonder if the vets really cocked up when they xrayed him, he was screaming for days when I got him back from there. I had wondered if they had manipulated him badly...anyway I don't know for sure and makes no difference now.

This procedure is a kind of blanket procedure, repair the herniated disc, free out the trapped nerve endings, and fuse the pelvis rigid with a kind of 'cement'.

Did your dog return to full fitness, and has he had any relapse of disc disease ? Thanks.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Are you speaking of Cauda Equina Syndrome? I don't know how successful the surgery is, hopefully since we do have a couple of vets on this board they will speak up on this issue.
> 
> If you are asking about spinal surgery in general, my old Tiekerhook dog had successful surgery to repair broken discs, and recovered 100% without incident, but I don't think we are comparing apples to apples.


Yes, CES. It is believed often CES occurs due to or at least involves disc disease from what I understand. I have heard of dogs doing well after surgery to repair herniated discs, this procedure goes beyond that, it's the fusion of the pelvis which is scaring me a little more...although the use of screws and bolts are more limited.


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Did your dog return to full fitness, and has he had any relapse of disc disease ? Thanks.


He is totally fine. He had a follow up x-ray a year after the surgery and the neurologist said that he had broken the screw, but that it is common and not to worry about it. Before the surgery he would growl when anyone except me touched his back end. He has not been sensitive at all since the surgery and has not shown any other symptoms that he is in any pain. 

One thing the neurologist told me was that an MRI shows what is wrong better than x-rays. You may want to look into getting an MRI to help find out exactly what is going on.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> It's decsion time for me this week, on whether I go ahead and have spinal surgey performed on my dog (gsd), or decide to let him go. He's not that good on pain meds but he's worse without them, it's an op to permanently stabilise his pelvis and to relieve pressure on the nerve root ends which are responsible for the pain.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience to share ?



Don might have some suggestions on this topic.:lol:

Sorry, Maggie. I know you aren't in the mood for joking around but I just could not resist.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Don might have some suggestions on this topic.:lol:
> 
> Sorry, Maggie. I know you aren't in the mood for joking around but I just could not resist.


 
Don would probably advise I put him down at home with a hammer I suspect :-D.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Don would probably advise I put him down at home with a hammer I suspect :-D.


:lol: I did NOT expect to find this little delight in this thread! Makes my day! And I'm sorry, I have no advice. If you make your decision in your dog's best interest, I have no doubt you will make the right choice!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> :lol: I did NOT expect to find this little delight in this thread! Makes my day! And I'm sorry, I have no advice. If you make your decision in your dog's best interest, I have no doubt you will make the right choice!


 
Yeah, I'm looking to do the right thing for us both, thanks for the post.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

however it is a little more difficult when it is one's own dog lol.[/QUOTE]


this is so true


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> It's decsion time for me this week, on whether I go ahead and have spinal surgey performed on my dog (gsd), or decide to let him go. He's not that good on pain meds but he's worse without them, it's an op to permanently stabilise his pelvis and to relieve pressure on the nerve root ends which are responsible for the pain.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience to share ?


 

Im so sorry about your dog. I dont have any exp. with this type of surg, however I chose to get TPO surgery (the cut her pelvis & put it back together with a plate cause she has severe HD) She was only 7 mo old. It wasnt cheap and the healing process was hell, more so for me than her because I had to be with her all the time when she went out, on a leash, keep her contained and she was bouncing off the walls, as would any young dog. Had to make sure she didnt slip, on and on.

She has done well until lately. She is back to having trouble getting around and is in pain. It breaks my heart because I will not put her thru anymore surgeries. So her time is limited. If I had it to do again I wouldnt. I wouldnt take back one min. I have had with her and dont regret it, but sadly the deck was stacked against her from day 1. 

My heart goes out to ya because this is going to be hard descision for you. It's hard when they are so young and don't get to live a good quality life as they should. :-(


----------



## nic ranze (Jun 25, 2010)

Hm.... after seeing one of our local k-9 teams go through something pretty traumatic, I have changed my mind on to a "anything is possible" outcome. I heard about this the night it happened and I thought for sure they were going to have to put Bronko down. http://www.theledger.com/article/20100504/NEWS/5045035


----------



## nic ranze (Jun 25, 2010)

In case you don't want to follow the link here is another article (not as in depth) that I was able to copy and paste [/QUOTE]We are celebrating National Be Kind to Animals week May 2 - 8, 2010, as proclaimed by the City Commission during this morning's Commission meeting. As part of the proclamation reading today at City Hall, the SPCA gave special recognition to K-9 Officer Jose Bosque and his family for their kindness to K-9 Bronko. This story is heartwarming to say the least.

K-9 Bronko nearly gave his life during a track of a burglary suspect last year. Bronko fell over 20 feet onto pavement while scaling a wall at Henley Field during a track. He suffered severe spinal injuries that paralyzed his hind legs. Rather than euthanize this wonderful animal, we made the decision to get him the treatment necessary to recover from his significant injuries realizing the prognosis for his recovery was uncertain.

A wonderful veterinary surgeon was able to repair the spine with the belief that over time Bronko might possibly be able to walk again. Officer Bosque, however, had bigger goals for his partner.

Following months of rehabilitation and special care by the entire Bosque family, Bronko has returned to police work as a narcotic detection K-9 and remains certified as a patrol dog. He walks with little evidence of his potentially devastating injury and works beside Officer Bosque daily with an endless desire to do his job - to find hidden drugs.

Words seem to fall short to describe the care, compassion, and kindness given by the entire Bosque family to helping Bronko recover. Even if you know the outstanding dog that Bronko is and his strong drive to work, you cannot help but be amazed that he overcame his injury to return to duty.

Our thanks to SPCA for taking the time to recognize Officer Bosque and his family.

- Asst Chief Bill LePere[/QUOTE]


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nic thanks for the heartwarming link.

I will have the time to spend and care for him over the next couple of months should I decide to go ahead with it. The dog as yet does not have appeared to have suffered significant nerve damage and functions normally albeit weakly, which is very much in his favour for a favourable outcome.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Maggie.
It must be a very difficult decision for you.
I guess what I would you is find a second and third opinion and listen to what those vets have to say.
I know I would do about anything to help my dog but the condition would be that he could have a good life afterwards. If yes, then I'd do it and retire him. If the odds were bad, it would break my heart but then I'd let him go.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Maggie: My gsd female had CES (we call it L7S1). She got it before she turned 4 yrs old. I wanted to do whatever I could to help her. She is very active and I was afraid if I did not try and fix it soon, she would blow out some discs just being herself. She loves to jump, twist and fly through the air. I've known of some people that wait too long, then go through the surgery and it doesn't work.

I think all in all the mylogram was more painful for her than the actual surgery. The recovery is hell. 6 to 8 weeks in a crate. No running, no trotting, only walks on the leash. She can not at any point in time stand on her hind end, jump, be in a vertical position. I carried her up and down the steps the entire time.

It is a very tough decision. It does sound like your dog's problem is more severe. My vet did not try and secure the area. I've heard of other dogs going through the surgery and they try to 'stabilize' the area by putting in pins,plates, etc. This is not what my dog had done. The surgeon cleaned out the area and then took fat cells from other parts of her body and padded it with that tissue. This created a cushion for her.

She will be 11 Yr this November. From time to time, she does have some discomfort. But I think in my case it was well worth it. She went on to get her SchH 1 by the age of six and has been retired ever since. She still swims, chases balls, catches the frisbee (although I am VERY mindful with how I play with her and make easy catches for her so she does not jam her back picking up the toy).

It's not easy watching our animals go through pain. It is a decision only you can make. Other than the huge factor of money, there are no guarantees. I wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide. In the end, you will make the right decision for you and your dog.

Feel free to PM me if you want more details.
Hang in there
Julie


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

We've talked about this before, but our vet school has 3 board certified neurologists (some vet schools don't have any), so we get a very high volume of "back dogs" that come through. Seeing the time and the money invested for the surgery and rehab as well as the pain the dogs go through (trying to put a urinary catheter into a dachshund with IVDD either before or after surgery is about my least favorite thing to do ever) would be really daunting to me personally. I'd work on doing the rehab before the surgery to see if there are alternate ways to decompress the spine (and we've talked about some of these in the past) before I'd go to surgery.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> We've talked about this before, but our vet school has 3 board certified neurologists (some vet schools don't have any), so we get a very high volume of "back dogs" that come through. Seeing the time and the money invested for the surgery and rehab as well as the pain the dogs go through (trying to put a urinary catheter into a dachshund with IVDD either before or after surgery is about my least favorite thing to do ever) would be really daunting to me personally. I'd work on doing the rehab before the surgery to see if there are alternate ways to decompress the spine (and we've talked about some of these in the past) before I'd go to surgery.


Hi Maren, it seems we're close to the end of the road on options now. The consultant we're using seems to be pretty much one of the leading authorities here, folks come to him from all over the country. I came across this very brief description on a UK link of the proposed procedure....

"Lumbo-sacral distraction-fusion

Over recent years, we have developed an innovative operation for treatment of patients with lumbo-sacral disease where compression of the nerve roots supplying the back legs is present, and particularly where instability between the vertebrae is suspected. This technique involves distraction (stretching) of the lumbo-sacral joint by placing a specially-designed titanium bolt between the vertebrae, and providing additional stability using both pins and bone cement. This combined treatment immediately relieves the compression on the nerves, and allows the lumbo-sacral joint to fuse preventing further long-term problems from developing. We are currently the only veterinary centre worldwide routinely offering this technology."

http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/surgery/treatments/lumbosacral-disease

That practice is down south (England), I found it interesting their claim " We are currently the only veterinary centre worldwide routinely offering this technology." maybe they are referring to routinely ?


It is very daunting for me and I am not taking it lightly by any stretch. Have you any info on the above technique you can share, or familiar with any case history at all ? I believe the odds are around 70:30 success.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

And thanks for the support everybody, I'm still finding out what I can where I can at the minute, will see what transpires later this week.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be glad to e-mail our neurosurgeons if they have any experience with that procedure and I'll look on Pubmed. But just keep that in mind before you say all vets suck, are money grubbing, and we should all be hanged... *ahem*


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I'll be glad to e-mail our neurosurgeons if they have any experience with that procedure and I'll look on Pubmed. But just keep that in mind before you say all vets suck, are money grubbing, and we should all be hanged... *ahem*


 
Thanks Maren, you did realise it was banter didn't you ? When I say hang'em, I didn't mean hang every single one, I did know a very nice one once....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Eh, I dunno, dude...that's why saying stuff like that on a message board can be pretty dicey...

When are you having the procedure done? The neurology service is swamped today...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Eh, I dunno, dude...that's why saying stuff like that on a message board can be pretty dicey...
> 
> When are you having the procedure done? The neurology service is swamped today...


Maren, you have a lot to learn obviously...

Take a wee tip.... take your patronising and self righteous attitude and stuff it up your arse and off this thread! I was being polite responding to you.

Now that wasn't banter.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Maren, you have a lot to learn obviously...
> 
> Take a wee tip.... take your patronising and self righteous attitude and stuff it up your arse and off this thread! I was being polite responding to you.
> 
> Now that wasn't banter.



Holy smokes, Maggie. I hope I never get on your bad side. I even take back my "Don" comment now that I realize you could have unleashed on me for acting like a asshole.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Holy smokes, Maggie. I hope I never get on your bad side. I even take back my "Don" comment now that I realize you could have unleashed on me for acting like a asshole.


You were funnin' Lee and that's cool ! Don could have come on here and said...cut the dog's head off with a hack saw and save yourself the time, money and heartache.

There's many a true word said in jest, and when in jest it's cool ! At least where I come from.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You were funnin' Lee and that's cool ! Don could have come on here and said...cut the dog's head off with a hack saw and save yourself the time, money and heartache.
> 
> There's many a true word said in jest, and when in jest it's cool ! At least where I come from.


I understand, Maggie. My post regarding being scared was said in jest.

I think Maren is very enthused with her chosen profession. She gets sensitive when it gets attacked and takes it personally. 

She will probably get a thicker skin over time. It is a profession that many people just can't resist picking on. That includes me sometimes.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I know that Lee... I suppose I was just impressing, and just a little in my own way... a little about manners.

Manners are required in the professions...veterinary or otherwise! Just my take on things...and it's my thread, OK ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I know that Lee... I suppose I was just impressing, and just a little in my own way... a little about manners.
> 
> Manners are required in the professions...veterinary or otherwise! Just my take on things...and it's my thread, OK ?


I understand!

Back on topic. So, how are you leaning with this new info from everyone? Very tough decision, huh?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I understand!
> 
> Back on topic. So, how are you leaning with this new info from everyone? Very tough decision, huh?


The dog is in a lot of pain, he has gotten noticeably worse this week maybe the onset of the damp weather. I have upped his tramadol to 300mg a day, he is also on nsaids and he has trouble in seeking comfort still.

I have a few factors to consider outwith the actual surgery, to be honest at this very minute in time, I think it kinder if I were to put him to sleep..and quickly because I adore him.

You've gone and made me sound like a real sap now.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> The dog is in a lot of pain, he has gotten noticeably worse this week maybe the onset of the damp weather. I have upped his tramadol to 300mg a day, he is also on nsaids and he has trouble in seeking comfort still.
> 
> I have a few factors to consider outwith the actual surgery, to be honest at this very minute in time, I think it kinder if I were to put him to sleep..and quickly because I adore him.
> 
> You've gone and made me sound like a real sap now.


Loving a good dog has nothing to do with being a sap, Maggie. I've been through more PTS,s than I care to remember. It's always tough.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Maren, you have a lot to learn obviously...
> 
> Take a wee tip.... take your patronising and self righteous attitude and stuff it up your arse and off this thread! I was being polite responding to you.
> 
> Now that wasn't banter.


Holy shit...dude...MY patronizing attitude? I actually walked over to the neurology service at about 4 PM today after I was done with a long day in anesthesiology about to ask about their recommendations because I spent about half an hour of my own time researching on PubMed last night (when I could have been either relaxing or training my dog for a trial coming up in less than 2 weeks) and couldn't get a great answer from the papers I found. One of the neurosurgeons asked me if I could ask her tomorrow since they had a bunch of dogs come in today and they were swamped. You know what? Tomorrow if she asks me what was my question, I'll just say never mind. 

This is exactly I'm talking about. I'm trying to get you FREE EXPERT ADVICE from some of the top experts in the world on canine neurology and neurosurgery to actually help you and your dog in my own very limited free time and I get my head bitten off *FOR NO REASON*. 

Listen, I know you're upset about your dog. But READ WHAT I WROTE. I was not trying to be snarky! They literally had 5 or 6 cases going at once. WHY AM I ON THIS FORUM AGAIN? ](*,)](*,)](*,) This is just so much easier in person...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I understand, Maggie. My post regarding being scared was said in jest.
> 
> I think Maren is very enthused with her chosen profession. She gets sensitive when it gets attacked and takes it personally.
> 
> She will probably get a thicker skin over time. It is a profession that many people just can't resist picking on. That includes me sometimes.


It's more than being enthused. Enthusiasm will not get you through and I remind wide eyed pre-vets that all the time. I have already spent 10 years of post secondary education in training for this and got more to go. Should I just go around not caring or not take it seriously? If there's a day that happens, I'm done with the profession, I can tell you that much...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> It's more than being enthused. Enthusiasm will not get you through and I remind wide eyed pre-vets that all the time. I have already spent 10 years of post secondary education in training for this and got more to go. Should I just go around not caring or not take it seriously? If there's a day that happens, I'm done with the profession, I can tell you that much...


Enthused is probably the wrong word. I could not think of a better one while I was typing. I still csan't think of the proper description.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Enthused is probably the wrong word. I could not think of a better one while I was typing. I still csan't think of the proper description.


Passionate?




eta
It always surprises me that folks don't just take free info that comes from a $150,000+ vet-school education and run with it. JMO, of course, but I'd rather grab the free knowledge than criticize its delivery. - shrug -

And back to the thread.

Lee, well said: _"Loving a good dog has nothing to do with being a sap, Maggie. I've been through more PTSs than I care to remember. It's always tough."_

Me too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Enthused is probably the wrong word. I could not think of a better one while I was typing. I still csan't think of the proper description.


Dedicated by requirement due to being past the point of no return? That's probably about right... :-\"


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Passionate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not even that, cause I personally don't know all that much yet, but I currently can go up and ask some of the top people in their field about their experiences without having to pay $100 just for a specialist consulting fee. Maggie asked for experiences and you're not going to get any more experience than as someone who all they do all day as small animal spinal surgeon. Of our 3 board certified neurologists, 2 are more neurosurgeons and the other does more internal medicine side and not as much surgery. 

Maggie, what I meant about my "dicey" comment is that you can't brush all the anti-vet talk as "banter" (I *definitely* didn't see it that way!) and then completely blow up at me for being "self righteous" *when I try to help you* and tell me you are teaching me manners when you're actually being really rude? Cause that makes sense how? :-k Like I said above, I know you are upset about your dog, but burning bridges is sure not going to help in any way. Cause pretty sure this one is going down in flames...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Dedicated by requirement due to being past the point of no return? That's probably about right... :-\"


That's it. Dedicated is a better word. It must be these horse tranquilizer pain meds they have me on. It makes it hard to think of some stuff like vocabulary. Kidding!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Well, not even that, cause I personally don't know all that much yet, but I currently can go up and ask some of the top people in their field about their experiences without having to pay $100 just for a specialist consulting fee. ...


That too. Icing on the info cake!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie -" Passionate" is great too.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maggie will most likely decide to not let the dog suffer, just my guess.

I would do that rather than let someone who is going to charge me either way the surgery goes..even if it's a small chance of full or partial recovery the vet or specialist will still do it if you're willing to pay.

A small reality check, these aren't real doctors..they're vets..animal doctors with alot less training and lower standards to adhere to..I mean C'mon, when was the last time anyone heard of a vet being sued ? :lol: like people doctors aren't playing multiple choice most of the time, Vets are like Chiropractors.

Ya, free expert advice...that's the ticket.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Eh, I'd go into a long reply about what exactly veterinary medical school and the rest of our training is like, but you wouldn't likely read it anyways. I therefore just conclude you must be bored tonight and just trying to stir the pot. Instead I will go train the darn in motion exercise with return to heel in motion I have to get ironed out soon...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> ... That practice is down south (England), I found it interesting their claim " We are currently the only veterinary centre worldwide routinely offering this technology." maybe they are referring to routinely ?...


I think you are right that "routinely" is the operative phrase, because I found others.

Do you know if there is correlation between whether or not the dog was incontinent before surgery, and the prognosis (as I've read about other spinal surgeries)?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I think you are right that "routinely" is the operative phrase, because I found others.
> 
> Do you know if there is correlation between whether or not the dog was incontinent before surgery, and the prognosis (as I've read about other spinal surgeries)?


Connie, from what I understand there is a correlation between being incontinent prior to surgery and the prognosis being very guarded. I'm sure I recently read one study where they don't recommend the fusion technique if the dog is already incontinent.... my consultant has pointed out there is fairly high risk to my dog becoming incontinent should the procedure not go as expected.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren, apologies if I have come across as ferocious. Vet bashing, like lawyer or accountant, or estate agent bashing, is just that....

The terms 'for free' or because I can, don't apply to somebody like me, I guess I'm a minority..I have no intention of burning bridges as you have put it, at the end of the day it's crack, nothing more, don't read more into it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Anyways, I cancelled his surgery today, I've been tormented this week what with washing out his meds in preparation for surgery and deciding whether to go ahead with it. I've had to up his tramadol again in an effort to relieve some of his pain until I can get him back on the plt (another day or so), he looks like he's hallucinating !

If we get over our immediate hump and I can effect adequate pain relief for him, I'll keep him going for a short while to allow us an adventure or two before we part our ways.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Maren, apologies if I have come across as ferocious. Vet bashing, like lawyer or accountant, or estate agent bashing, is just that....
> 
> The terms 'for free' or because I can, don't apply to somebody like me, I guess I'm a minority..I have no intention of burning bridges as you have put it, at the end of the day it's crack, nothing more, don't read more into it.


Oh now I get it. You are smoking CRACK.:razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Oh now I get it. You are smoking CRACK.:razz:


 
No Lee, no smoking crack....crack is banter...ask any Irishman :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Probably the way I would go, to. Tough decision, no question.

I'm sorry.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Probably the way I would go, to. Tough decision, no question.
> 
> I'm sorry.


 
Thanks Connie, I actually feel much easier in myself now I made my decision. Quite by coincidence, the very same practice I posted the link for were featured in a documentary series on the BBC last night, apparently they're a first to offer a knee replacement procedure. 

They showed the procedure on a collie cross and all seemed to go well and everyone was happy, but at the end of the programme the dog was rushed back in (I think a couple of weeks after the surgery), with a collapsed hip/and or spine. Touch and go for sure...I'll be looking out for next week's programme.

They also rebuilt a young labrador's front leg which had been eaten away by cancer, the dog was under a year old....that was before sending him off for chemo therapy, they openly expressed they did not expect him to live to two years old, probably less ! :-o


----------

